# než se mu to slilo



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem.
Ze začátku si připadal jako zvěd v nepřátelském uzemí. Než se mu to slilo. 
Nerozumím té poslední větě. Musí to být ze slovesa: slít se (spojít se), pravda? Má taky druhý význam? Jinak v tom kontextu nerozumím o čem jde.
Děkuju, čau
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Slít se - spojit se (o tekutinách, tocích).

Jiné významy jsou poměrně vzácné. Tady to nejspíše bude znamenat "než to pochopil" (než se mu to slilo do uceleného obrazu).

Paradoxně si dokážu představit i úplně opačný význam: To become blurred (previously discernible parts coalesce into something vague). Ale vzhledem k předchozí větě bych se klonila k prvnímu vysvětlení.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju Jano. To je ale docela zvláštní, pravda?
Čau, 
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Děkuju Jano. To je ale docela zvláštní, pravda?
> Čau,
> Laura


Pravda. 

Jana


----------

